# Hürthle Cell Thyroid Carcinoma Presenting as a "Hot Nodule"



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hürthle Cell Thyroid Carcinoma Presenting as a "Hot Nodule"

http://aace.metapress.com/content/d005710898813v8g/

As you can see, nothing is carved in stone.


----------

